# Is George Farmer scaping a tank at the Abyss Stockport?



## Onoma1 (20 Mar 2019)

I thought I heard George Farmer mention at the end of one of his videos that he may be scaping a tank at the Abyss Stockport. I think it was the long version of the plant triming video on the Green Aqua site. Has anyone heard anything about this?


----------



## Ed Wiser (20 Mar 2019)

He is in the USA for two weeks now. Orlando , Huston then Dallas.


----------



## Michael Cosgrove (21 Mar 2019)

Hi @Onoma1 ,

I also heard him say something like that. If I can find the right video, I'll let you know.


----------



## Michael Cosgrove (21 Mar 2019)

Hi @Onoma1,

Found it! Here is the video (go to about 9:30):



As you will see / hear, it was not definite at that point.


----------



## Onoma1 (22 Mar 2019)

Michael Cosgrove said:


> Hi @Onoma1,
> 
> Found it! Here is the video (go to about 9:30):
> 
> ...




Brill.  I hope he decides to come. It would be great to be able to view one of his scapes "in the flesh".  I remember going to the Green Machine in Wrexam to see two of their remainig scapes just before they closed. It felt like a very different experience to watching them on youtube.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Apr 2019)

Hi, I spoke with the Abyss Aquatic Warehouse this morning and there's provisional plans to organise a big event this summer - my intention is to help with some aquascaping activities. Stay tuned to their Facebook page for details!


----------



## Onoma1 (9 Jun 2019)

George Farmer said:


> Hi, I spoke with the Abyss Aquatic Warehouse this morning and there's provisional plans to organise a big event this summer - my intention is to help with some aquascaping activities. Stay tuned to their Facebook page for details!



For those non facebook users does anyone on the forum know when this will be?


----------



## alto (11 Jun 2019)

Not Abyss - maybe contact them directly - but these 2 events have been posted on FB

Crowders Aquatics August 31
Aquascaping Event With George Farmer & Piotr Kwiatkowski

Filipe Oliveira is at AG August 31


----------



## Jayefc1 (12 Jun 2019)

Can feel a day out coming up for 31st of August 

Cheers 
Jay


----------



## Arana (12 Jun 2019)

I will be at AG for that! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Siege (12 Jun 2019)

Cool @Arana. Just give the shop a call to book your place, if you haven’t done so already.

No charge, it’s just that place numbers are limited. Should be a brilliant day


----------



## Arana (13 Jun 2019)

I am all booked in 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jun 2019)

Arana said:


> I am all booked in


Thats a familiar name!!! Where you been hiding!!  welcome back!


----------



## Arana (13 Jun 2019)

LondonDragon said:


> Thats a familiar name!!! Where you been hiding!!  welcome back!



Hey Paulo, it's good to be back! i have made a return with a new scape in progress and a new Journal, always value your opinion if you get a moment to check it out


----------



## Arana (13 Jun 2019)

Arana said:


> I am all booked in



If anyone is in the East London or Essex area wants to go but needs a lift, give me a shout


----------



## Filip Krupa (13 Jun 2019)

alto said:


> Not Abyss - maybe contact them directly - but these 2 events have been posted on FB
> 
> Crowders Aquatics August 31
> Aquascaping Event With George Farmer & Piotr Kwiatkowski



Damn...
Was hoping for the Abyss.
Crowders is a little too far from L'pool for me.

Thanks for the info nevertheless!

Fil


----------



## Harry H (14 Jun 2019)

I am booked for Crowders, it is my LFS. A nice couple, Kaz and Rocky running it, they are always very helpful.


----------



## Onoma1 (1 Aug 2019)

Does anyone have an news on the Stockport event?


----------



## alto (2 Aug 2019)

I suspect it’s up to Stockport - perhaps give them a call

George Farmer recently posted the Crowders event on his FB


----------



## alto (28 Sep 2019)

For any that’s missed it, 

George is Aquascaping at 
Aquajardin Gloucester, Dobbies Garden Centre, Bath Road, GL10 3DP

Saturday  October 5,  11 am

(Some good sales on Oase and Tropica as well during the event)


----------



## Ed Wiser (29 Sep 2019)

Here Is George in Chicago last night


----------

